# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  C-dieet

## Oki07

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee op de lange termijn? Een vriendin heeft 14 kilo in 12 weken verloren. Ben best jaloers, maar vraag me ook af of dit nu een echt mooi resulaat geeft, omdat je veel spiermassa schijnt te verliezen met een crashdieet. Haar borsten zijn van F naar C gegaan en dan denk ik: hoe ziet dat eruit? Heb je ook geen lubberend vel als je zo snel afvalt zonder te sporten?

Ik ben nu drie weken gewoon gezond aan het eten, fiets elke dag een half uur op de hometrainer en in het weekend fiets ik nog een keer extra, want dan wil ik ook een biertje kunnen drinken. Verder doe ik buikspier- en armoefeningen, maar snel gaat dit natuurlijk niet.

Aan de andere kant, lijkt mij dat als je 14 weken van 500 cal. leeft, je alleen maar kan aankomen als je normaal eet. Op internet, zie je alleen de positieve reacties van hun eigen site, dus daar wordt je niets wijzer van.

----------


## sietske763

al die dieeten zijn gewoon grote onzin, en als je een 5ookcal. dieet volgt gaat je lichaam zich daaraan aanpassen, dus je lichaam gaat zich in een oorlogssituatie aanpassen, en val je dus uiteindelijk niet meer af en als je weer gewoon gaat eten en je lichaam is ingesteld op 500kcal dan word je dikker dan wat je was (jojo effect dus)
ikzelf kan me moeilijk aan dieeten houden, maar het principe van sonjabakkeren is wel heel goed, want doordat je iedere paar uur wat moet eten om je spijsvertering goed te stimuleren.
ik volg haar principes op, niet haar dieet en val gelijkmatig af en leef dus ook nog eens gezond

----------


## dotito

> al die dieeten zijn gewoon grote onzin,


ik sluit mij voledig bij sietske aan.Wat je beter kunt doen is meerdere kleine porties per dag eten.zo is je metabolisme altijd in werking.Meer bewegen,niet te veel vetten,veel fruit,en weinig suikers.
En je vooral niet overeten,neem de tijd om te eten,drink voldoende water.
Als je wilt afvallen stel haalbare doelen bv 3kg in 2 weken.ect...
Maar zo van die crashdieten haalt allemaal niets uit,integenteel.Zoals sietske ook zegt je krijgt dan zo'n jojo efect.
Maar zo te lezen ben je goed bezig,doe zo voort.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Agnes574

Afvallen doe je idd het beste door wat minder en gezonder te eten en méér te bewegen!
Crash-dieten zijn gevaarlijk en slecht voor het lichaam (jojo-effect/striemen/etc) ... geef mij maar een duurzaam dieet mét beweging én blijvend gewichtsverlies!!

----------


## Oki07

Ja, dat dacht ik eigenlijk ook al. Maar het is zo frustrerend als je iemand héél snel af ziet vallen, terwijl het bij mij heel langzaam gaat. Ik ga er maar vanuit dat het misschien wel langzaam gaat, maar dat het én gezonder is én je door beweging een mooier lichaam krijgt dan door heel snel af te vallen.

Daarbij zou ik het ook niet kunnen hoor. een shake, een reep en een cementsoep (zijn haar woorden). Het lijkt me ook dat dat voor je darmen niet goed is.

----------

